# JButtons mit Mausklicks bewegen



## astro151 (11. Dez 2015)

Hallo ihr Java Experten da draussen, 
Ich hab mir ein Konzept für ein Spiel ausgedacht. Das Grundgerüst steht auch schon. Nun stehe ich vor einem großen Problem. Ich habe ein Fenster mit einigen JButtons, alle nebeneinander aufgereiht. Nun soll man diese Buttons anklicken können, und dann sollen sie sich an eine neue Position innerhalb dieses Fensters begeben. Da ich noch Java Anfänger bin habe ich absolut keine Ahnung wie man das jetzt machen könnte... Kann mir jemand helfen?
Ich arbeite übrigens in Eclipse Mars auf Windows 10, falls es wichtig sein sollte.
Vielen Dank im voraus für alle Antworten, 
astro151


----------



## Khal Drogo (12. Dez 2015)

Wichtig wäre, ein kleines Code-Beispiel deinerseits zu bekommen, um zu wissen, was du bisher wie gemacht hast. Mit deiner aktuellen Beschreibung können wir dir nur sehr schlecht helfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Xelsarion


----------



## Triton171 (2. Jan 2016)

Zuerst einmal brauchst du für jeden Button einen MouseListener. Außerdem solltest du dir vielleicht überlegen, ob du die Buttons (und dann folglich auch die Listener) in einem Array speicherst. Das hätte den Vorteil, dass du beide Klassen nur einmal schreiben müsstest, also dann der MouseListener am Index 3 auf den Button am Index 3 zugreift und ihm eine zufällige Position innerhalb des Fensters zuweist. Die Fenstergröße könntest du mit der Klasse Toolkit ermitteln. Über MouseListener und Toolkit musst du dich dann selber informieren.
LG Triton
PS: Ich hoffe, die Antwort kommt nicht zu spät


----------

